# Truly ignore members



## oaktree (May 9, 2017)

Is there anyway to actually truly ignore members as in they can not respond to your post you don't have alerts mentioning anything about them?

I think the ignore feature doesn't really ignore members.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 9, 2017)

It also is frustrating since I'll "ignore someone" but still see replies that are just quoting there post (even though I don't see the post). I'll realize that they're probably replying to someone I "ignored", but only after a spend a few minutes rereading the thread trying to make sense of the post.

I don't know how you can do anything about that issue, but since the threads already here it's worth a shot.


----------



## Tez3 (May 10, 2017)

When someone you have on ignore deliberately rates your posts 'dislike' just because they know you'll see it. if I write something factual it gets the same response ie 'the Atlantic Ocean separates Ireland from the USA' I get either a dislike or disagree! It actually amounts to harassment.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 10, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> When someone you have on ignore deliberately rates your posts 'dislike' just because they know you'll see it. if I write something factual it gets the same response ie 'the Atlantic Ocean separates Ireland from the USA' I get either a dislike or disagree! It actually amounts to harassment.


----------



## Tez3 (May 10, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


>


You will never be on my ignore list m'dear. I enjoy your posts far too much xxxx


----------



## drop bear (May 10, 2017)

There is this amazing ignore button in your mind. So if they post. you ignore it. If you get a dislike. you ignore that too.

Crazy notion I know.

But then i grew up in an era where bullies were not defeated with an off switch.


----------



## oaktree (May 10, 2017)

I think if we are allowed a more actual ignore feature would prevent a lot of problems.


----------



## Steve (May 10, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> When someone you have on ignore deliberately rates your posts 'dislike' just because they know you'll see it. if I write something factual it gets the same response ie 'the Atlantic Ocean separates Ireland from the USA' I get either a dislike or disagree! It actually amounts to harassment.



Related to the OP, and also to this post.  I think you all have "ignore" completely backwards.  The ignore function is not a directive to other posters.  I don't like when @Tez3 says things like the above because I regret that she thinks it's true.  @Tez3 has me on her ignore list, and that's fine.  It's her prerogative.  But I happen to like many of her posts and I don't want to ignore her.  I "like" or "agree" with many of her posts, and sometimes, I "dislike" them, too. 

Point is, she can ignore me, but I don't have any interest in ignoring her.  Not to annoy her or for any other petty or childish motivation.  Simply because most of what she says is just fine with me.  And sometimes, it's not.   I react to her words in context. 

Posts like the one above are weird to me.  But if you'll all excuse my use of an Americanism, "It is what it is!" 

Ultimately, I don't see how we could actually have MORE of an ignore function than we already have. 

The only gripe I have with the ignore function is that it sometimes causes confusion because you don't always understand the context of posts completely. but that's a small price to pay for low blood pressure.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 10, 2017)

I would like to be voted off the island, Skipper.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 10, 2017)

To be more clear...

From my point of view, the 'ignore' feature is a nice tool.  I use it.

However, I see it as a tool.  It is truly my problem that there are certain members whose postings get right up my sleeve.  If said person is a problem to everyone, well sooner or later they will probably get the boot from MT or be heavily encouraged to absquatulate.

I only recently found out that if someone on my ignore list clicks 'dislike' on a post of mine, I get a notification.  However, that's on me to respond to it or ignore it.

Frankly, if there was no ignore feature at all, I'd have to steel my will to ignore those who seem to delight in tormenting me.  The fact that I find that difficult to do is my problem.  Not theirs, not MT's.  Just mine.

So I appreciate the 'ignore' feature as a convenience to me.  I don't need it to do anything more than it does.

The fact that there are apparently a few people on my ignore list who know they are on my ignore list and choose to click 'dislike' on my posts to get under my skin is on them and their lack of character.  If I respond, that's on me and goes to my character.

So click 'dislike' all you want, those-I-ignore.  You're just confirming that you are in fact the giant buttheads I thought you were when I put you on ignore in the first place.  Thanks for making that clear that it wasn't just me.


----------



## CB Jones (May 10, 2017)

I just remind myself not to worry about the opinion of someone who I think is an idiot or douchbag.

Laugh and move on.

Literally, step back and force yourself to laugh.....great stress reliever.


----------



## Danny T (May 10, 2017)

I don't need an ignore button, feature, app, etc to ignore.
Almost everyone here, most likely, touts the virtue of discipline gained from training in the martial arts.
Use it...for real life and the strange virtual life of forums and the internet.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 10, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I just remind myself not to worry about the opinion of someone who I think is an idiot or douchbag.
> 
> Laugh and move on.
> 
> Literally, step back and force yourself to laugh.....great stress reliever.



I wish I could always do that.  I agree that would be the best way to do it.  But I find that due to some mysterious character flaw within myself, I cannot always do that.  I find myself taking obnoxious comments to heart, responding to them, getting drawn into arguments with douchebags, and although I know it's not worth it and not good for me, sometimes I just can't seem to step away.  So 'ignore' saves my butt and keeps me here at MT.  As I've said before, I have bailed out several times in the past - the 'ignore' feature did not exist at that time that I'm aware of.

Everyone is different.  I wish I could just mentally ignore like you do, but I find I can't always do it.  My bad, but it is what it is.


----------



## Steve (May 10, 2017)

Just one quick thing to add here.  I totally agree with Bill Mattocks and could have written his posts myself, with one exception.  It's easy to turn someone else into a real villain and presume that they are acting like a douchebag just to spite you or whatever.

I'll just put out there that, Bill, it's possible that the other person (whomever that might be) just genuinely doesn't like your posts any more than you like theirs.

Like Bill, I ignore a single poster now because I think he's a douchebag.  But that doesn't mean I think he acts like a douchebag just to get under my skin.  It's just who he is.  If he were to dislike a post of mine, I wouldn't be surprised, but it wouldn't occur to me that he did it just to spite me.  That's a whole 'nother layer of dysfunction.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 10, 2017)

To clarify my own opinion about it, my issue is not that I view anyone as harassing, or find it despicable that they can respond to me. My issue is that some of the people I 'ignore', whenever they post, it turns into a multi-page argument between them and whichever poster they are bugging. It results in having to read through 3 pages of s**t to get to anything related to the thread. If the ignored poster and the person quoting that person's response both didn't show up (for the posts where they have a quote), it would save hassle.

From posts I've seen I'm fairly certain I'm not the only person who has a problem with the way a poster or two will derail threads over and over again (even if other people are complaining about different posters than me).


----------



## oaktree (May 10, 2017)

The whole point of an ignore feature is to ignore interactions, comments from said post however if said poster is able to comment back on your post then the ignore feature is not really allowing you to truly ignore since the person on ignore is still able to engage with you. Maybe another feature to block would be more appropriate.


----------



## Buka (May 10, 2017)

I think the "ignore" function should be redesigned. The button you click on should look like this -


----------



## Buka (May 10, 2017)

Oh, sure. Moments after posting the above, I got this in an e-mail..






I'm going to go hide under the bed now.


----------



## Jenna (May 11, 2017)

I do not use the ignore function at all because I could not help my self from peeking if I did


----------

